# Changing team colors?



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Since last summer the guys on 1080 said the team is flirting with the idea of revamping the uniforms *and* team colors for the '09 season. 

If you were pressed, what color scheme would you choose? I think Black/Green/Yellow would look pretty sweet.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say "Black, Scarlet, with Silver trim. 

I mean why change a good thing? :whoknows:


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

^That would be nice. Definately don't get rid of the scarlet and black though.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I see no reason to discard the colors they've had for close to 40 years, because of a short stretch of time where there were idiots on the team. 

Changing the colors is a gimmick that teams that are stupid do. The Lakers don't change colors. The Celtics don't change colors. The Bulls don't. The Knicks don't. 

The Blazers shouldn't.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, going with the Northwest theme and the Trailblazers name, they should include an earth tone color like green or brown. Perhaps not a prominent color, but a secondary one. Red and black are so arbitrary.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Black and scarlet sounds good. But silver trim makes it sound even better.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Balian said:


> Well, going with the Northwest theme and the Trailblazers name, they should include an earth tone color like green or brown. Perhaps not a prominent color, but a secondary one. Red and black are so arbitrary.


Why change whats been solid for almost 40 years?

The Blazers aren't a NW team, they're Portland's team.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

I like our current color scheme, but if we had to change colors, I think a dark forest green and orange could work, and would be a unique mix in the NBA.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I could see a jersey change but colors get a big no from me. Like someone said before, you don't mess with the historic teams like that.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I wouldn't change the colors at all. I like them.

I'd go back to our old Jersey's though, the throwback with the cursive "Portland" or "Blazers" across the chest in red. Those were sick, imo.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

How about this design http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8B38-dD2IY:afro:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Don't change the colors.

A really, really stupid idea.

Steve Patterson, John Nash stupid.

Don't do it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Zybot said:


> How about this design http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8B38-dD2IY:afro:


I actually liked the Nets uniforms they had back in the early 90's, that were tie-dyed. Those were pretty cool


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Hap said:


> I actually liked the Nets uniforms they had back in the early 90's, that were tie-dyed. Those were pretty cool


I don't remember those, but i do remember the Lithuanian Olympic team.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Worst idea ever.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Zybot said:


> I don't remember those, but i do remember the Lithuanian Olympic team.


I'll post links and pictures, assuming the pictures show up.









http://www.grandstandsports.com/images/2597.jpg










Reggie









Petro  









Petro again


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If Portland was changing unis for next season, the uniform/logo change would have been submitted and approved already by the league. And since KP hinted at it last season, we should definitely posit this as a question to him. There should be no uncertainty about it at this point.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Balian said:


> Well, going with the Northwest theme and the Trailblazers name, they should include an earth tone color like green or brown. Perhaps not a prominent color, but a secondary one. Red and black are so arbitrary.


Yeah.. Brown and Green would be ideal.. They could embroider a few ferns onto their shorts.. Lets have the players look like they just got tangled up in a bunch of twigs and leaves and flopped around in the mud. 

In fact, let's make the uniforms out of hemp, since there's a strong constituency of hippies in the beautiful northwest. 

or...

We could leave well enough alone and stick with the colors that fans know and love. Red, black, and white. It bugs me they're even flirting with this idea.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Hap said:


> I'll post links and pictures, assuming the pictures show up.


The first one showed up. I don't really remember those, but they kind of look like those late 80's hyper color shirts. LoL.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Leave 'em! The Blazers' color scheme and uniforms are one of the best in the league, always have been!


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

I like the idea of the throwback jerseys from the 70's with the Blazers names on them. A lot of other teams like the heat and Lakers were wearing there old jerseys this year, why not the Blazers? I do like the red away jerseys a lot too.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

This to me, is the most aesthetically pleasing uniforms the Blazers ever had. This one was of the first two generations. There subtle changes, but like the first generations of the Corvette, there were 2 sub-generations of the Blazers uniforms from 70-75.

http://www.nba.com/history/uniforms_trailblazers.html


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Hap said:


> This to me, is the most aesthetically pleasing uniforms the Blazers ever had. This one was of the first two generations. There subtle changes, but like the first generations of the Corvette, there were 2 sub-generations of the Blazers uniforms from 70-75.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/history/uniforms_trailblazers.html


Those old school jerseys are the best ever! I wish they would use those as an alternate!


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

Yup, the Lenny Wilkens version is the ONE!
It looked like he was wearing a necklace at first


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

majic_sean said:


> Yup, the Lenny Wilkens version is the ONE!
> It looked like he was wearing a necklace at first


He is wearing a necklace. Swinger style baby! 70's style!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'd hate to change colors. Ours are sweet the way it is. I wouldn't mind though using that Lenny Wilkens jersey as an alternate. Those are even sweeter! How hard is it to propose that, or just have a throwback night?
The Lakers wear their throwbacks sometimes, and the Knicks I think.

And those tie-dyed Nets unis are just plain awful.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

This jersey is pretty sick too! The Lenny Wilkins one or this one!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

They just got done repainting the Garden interior to match the team colors. The arena seating is red and black. Half the teams in the league now have red or black alternate jerseys. There's no way they're going to change that color scheme.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

RipCity9 said:


> They just got done repainting the Garden interior to match the team colors. The arena seating is red and black. Half the teams in the league now have red or black alternate jerseys. There's no way they're going to change that color scheme.


Then maybe they should update the jerseys since we're going to begin the Oden era next season.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I want an update on the uniforms that's for sure.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I've been waiting for many years for a pink and yellow team. The touch I would add would be the purple feather where dogs have tails. I can't decide on the hat, maybe that should be the player's choice, but Stern hates giving the players any choice, like banning the necklaces they wore in the 70s. I personally go for the Walton Davy Crockett raccoon hat with the fur hanging down my hairy naked back. To intimidate the other team with our height, our liberal players could wear the Abe Lincoln top hat, while our many conservatives could wear the John Wayne 10 gallon hat.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

Hap said:


> I see no reason to discard the colors they've had for close to 40 years, because of a short stretch of time where there were idiots on the team.
> 
> Changing the colors is a gimmick that teams that are stupid do. The Lakers don't change colors. The Celtics don't change colors. The Bulls don't. The Knicks don't.
> 
> The Blazers shouldn't.


Well said! While there have been design changes over the years, the colors - Red, Black and White have remained the same. Let's keep it that way. If it ain't broke don't try and fix it. Moreover, don't try to justify something that isn't at all necessary.

JAFO


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

If they are going to change colors simply get rid of the silver lining. 

Portland's colors should be scarlet, black and white. If anything tinker with the design and get rid of the font and design of Blazers across the chest. If the team changed colors it would be stupid


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> Since last summer the guys on 1080 said the team is flirting with the idea of revamping the uniforms *and* team colors for the '09 season.
> 
> If you were pressed, what color scheme would you choose? I think Black/Green/Yellow would look pretty sweet.


Black Green and Yellow?!?!? Gross.

NEVER change our colors. That is absolutely pointless.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

BenDavis503 said:


> Black Green and Yellow?!?!? Gross.
> 
> NEVER change our colors. That is absolutely pointless.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

I like the colors, logo and uniforms. Wouldn't change it.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Hap said:


> This to me, is the most aesthetically pleasing uniforms the Blazers ever had. This one was of the first two generations. There subtle changes, but like the first generations of the Corvette, there were 2 sub-generations of the Blazers uniforms from 70-75.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/history/uniforms_trailblazers.html


Yea, that is exactly what i was saying in my first post. Those uni's are sick. I wish we would actually go back to those full time, except with long shorts. 

Red away and white home, i think would be sick as hell...

I wish we would at least wear them sometimes...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> *Black Green and Yellow*?!?!? Gross.
> 
> NEVER change our colors. That is absolutely pointless.


When I read those colors I thought he has to be kidding. A unripe banana with brusiing?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the color combo i see at work everyday is pretty sweet Flat Gold and almost midnight/royal navy blue its a great combo.

I love our colors dont ever change them but for our nfl/nhl/mlb got for the flat gold(not the nasty shiny gold of the bullet...er wiZZnards).

I love the first two versions of our uniforms maybe the could update them, update the walton era ones like i have done earlier in the thread and use the 70s as our alts. HA looked great in the 1970 version with modern materials...those uniforms looked so fresh and better than our current ones.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As a person who's not a fan of the Blazers, I'd even hate it if you guys changed your team colors. 

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

A few years back the team had a hardwood classic night. They were the Lenny Wilkins one. Any pictures?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Hap said:


> I see no reason to discard the colors they've had for close to 40 years, because of a short stretch of time where there were idiots on the team.
> 
> Changing the colors is a gimmick that teams that are stupid do. The Lakers don't change colors. The Celtics don't change colors. The Bulls don't. The Knicks don't.
> 
> The Blazers shouldn't.


I agree. By changing the color scheme, the team inherits a whole new identity and that's normally not the greatest of ideas. Look at the nuggets. They've been viewed as defensive slacking thuggish individuals ever since adopting the powder blue uniforms. The Hawks have been terrible since adopting new uniforms and there's definitely a poor connotation of them by the fans. They can't sell for anything. I hardly ever like the new uniforms anyway.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> A few years back the team had a hardwood classic night. They were the Lenny Wilkins one. Any pictures?


I went to that game. It was such a clean feeling. I can't describe it, but the uniforms looked cleaner and brighter, the team looked better, and honest to god, I felt like :smoothcriminal:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

change the team colors and die! (not literally but still if it's not broke, don't fix it. We have the sweetest color scheme/ jersey combo!)


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Masbee said:


> Don't change the colors.
> 
> A really, really stupid idea.
> 
> ...


No really it's not so stupid. We want a color to represent where we live and that color is *green*. The Blazers don't have a color like that why? definitely add *green* into the uniforms. Green, Blue, Red and a hint of gray would look nice. :smoothcriminal:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

BlazerFan22 said:


> No really it's not so stupid. We want a color to represent where we live and that color is *green*. The Blazers don't have a color like that why? definitely add *green* into the uniforms. Green, Blue, Red and a hint of gray would look nice. :smoothcriminal:


Green? Green? Sounds like you've been smokin' the green! Did you grow up here a Blazer fan? Scarlet and Black! Green? I'm a dux fan and even I think that sounds crazy! Why would you want to change the best color combo in the league?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFan22 said:


> No really it's not so stupid. We want a color to represent where we live and that color is *green*. The Blazers don't have a color like that why? definitely add *green* into the uniforms. Green, Blue, Red and a hint of gray would look nice. :smoothcriminal:


Why do we want a color to represent where we live?

Green, blue and red? What are we, a christmas light factory?


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Hap said:


> Why do we want a color to represent where we live?
> 
> Green, blue and red? What are we, a christmas light factory?


But....but....what if Paul Allen moves the team to Centralia and renames them the NW Super Blazers.....then it would make a ton of sense to add green to our uni's.

If the Blazers ever change their color scheme or GOD FORBID get rid of our rad pinwheel, I'll go on strike.

There's no way the pinwheel goes anywhere, mind you. The underside of the nice big HD scoreboard in the Garden has the biggest pinwheel you've ever seen. AND, if you've noticed, there are projectors that project (duh) multiple pinwheel projections (duh) against the wall behind the 300 level.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> No really it's not so stupid. We want a color to represent where we live and that color is *green*. The Blazers don't have a color like that why? definitely add *green* into the uniforms. Green, Blue, Red and a hint of gray would look nice. :smoothcriminal:


The Sonics have green in their uniform which is another reason I wouldn't want to add green. I do love green, but I can't picture it as part of the Blazers uniform.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

niiice :smoothcriminal:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> niiice :smoothcriminal:












better.

If the picture doesn't show up, here's the here


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

people, forget it. Leave the colors and logo alone. A jersey change is nice, a retro of sorts would be highly accepted.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Green? Green? Sounds like you've been smokin' the green! Did you grow up here a Blazer fan? Scarlet and Black! Green? I'm a dux fan and even I think that sounds crazy! Why would you want to change the best color combo in the league?


As a matter of fact I did grow up in Portland and lived here my whole life. I have been a Blazers fan ever sence the 1988 becouse they are the home team. I just would like to see them put something to represent the city. What do you want a bidge on the uniform or maybe a red rose?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFan22 said:


> As a matter of fact I did grow up in Portland and lived here my whole life. I have been a Blazers fan ever sence the 1988 becouse they are the home team. I just would like to see them put something to represent the city. What do you want a bidge on the uniform or maybe a red rose?


why do we need to have something in the uniform to represent the city?

Do the Lakers have the Hollywood sign in their logo or uniforms? Do they have fake stars in their uniforms, or palm trees?

Does Chicago have a big lake, or cold *** winters in their uniforms?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> niiice :smoothcriminal:


uke:

Literally.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hap said:


> why do we need to have something in the uniform to represent the city?
> 
> Do the Lakers have the Hollywood sign in their logo or uniforms? Do they have fake stars in their uniforms, or palm trees?
> 
> Does Chicago have a big lake, or cold *** winters in their uniforms?


They have yellow bright lights for a bright color.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Portland exists because of the clean waters of the Columbia River. Therefore, the uniforms should be clear in color. See-through uniforms symbolize the great fish of our native culture, which Lewis & Clark pursued so diligently, two men alone paddling up the river to go where no man has gone before, the Great Northwest, where the Sun doesn't shine.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think if they were to look at a color change I'd like a color shift, not a change. In stead of Black and Scarlett, let's go for a richer red...you know like a red rose and a dark charcoal grey... You know like our winter days.

Here's a concept of the color scheme that I had done last year before the draft.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Mind-boggling that the Blazers have brainpower to waste on doomed-to-fail- marketing gimmicks such as this when less than 80% of all Blazers fans can't even get the games on TV.

News Flash to Paul Allen and Larry Miller: *Team Colors aren't apparent over radio broadcasts.*

The Blazers have awesome colors and uniforms. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFan22 said:


> They have yellow bright lights for a bright color.


Um...so they picked yellow because it represents LA?


----------

